# What Chaney wolfman would you like to see in Styrene?



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Thought kick this around and see what ever ones Favorite Chaney wolfman is and would you like to see it made in Styrene?Maybe one of the Styrene kit companies will take notice of it.
A/C WOLFMAN
41 WOLFMAN
43 WOLFMAN
HOUSE OF DRACULA WOLFMAN
HOUSE OF FRANKENSTEIN WOLFMAN


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

Whichever one was the Monsters of the Movies Wolfman!


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Cro-Magnon Man said:


> Whichever one was the Monsters of the Movies Wolfman!


I think that one is based off the 41 wolfman makeup


----------



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

I would say any version EXCEPT the 41 Wolfman. every toy, action figure and many many models have been done on this version... I prefer the later versions anyway.. my vote would be the Abbott and Costello version.. no ones done it. nice to have somthing different for a change


----------



## Matthew Green (Nov 12, 2000)

I think Polar Lights already made the perfect Wolfman kit.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Matthew Green said:


> I think Polar Lights already made the perfect Wolfman kit.


Ya but that was Polar Lights and a Bowen sculpt.I love to see Jeff Yagher do one in Styrene:thumbsup:


----------



## otto (Jan 1, 1970)

wolfman66 said:


> Ya but that was Polar Lights and a Bowen sculpt.I love to see Jeff Yagher do one in Styrene:thumbsup:


c Ditto!


----------



## Jimmy B (Apr 19, 2000)

Matthew Green said:


> I think Polar Lights already made the perfect Wolfman kit.


Would be even better if he wasn't about to walk into a tree.

My vote's for the A/c Wolfman


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

Jimmy B said:


> Would be even better if he wasn't about to walk into a tree.
> 
> My vote's for the A/c Wolfman


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

THe PL kit was not "bad" but its far from the definitive Wolfman plastic kit. The wierd scale is the worst part. Too small to go with the traditional Aurora kits and bigger than the Monster Scenes stuff. The base was awkward and poorly thought out. While the Wolfman's face was pretty well done, the feet were horrible and much of the detailing on the whole kit is soft and indistinct. Some of the detail just stops or vanishes, like his collar. Kind of a half hearted effort...


----------



## Mitchellmania (Feb 14, 2002)

Jimmy B said:


> Would be even better if he wasn't about to walk into a tree.
> 
> My vote's for the A/c Wolfman


ME TOO!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2010)

Well I'm ashamed to say that, though I own all these movies and watch them every Halloween, I didn't notice much difference between the make-ups in these films. I think they're all great.

But I have watched the A/C movie most recently and that is a great make-up. So I would be happy with this.

My preference would just be that it LOOK like Chaney in make-up (unlike the Aurora kit) and that it have great detail. I'd love for Moebius to make one as part of their continuing Universal monster series (I assume they will?) and be in the same scale as the previous Invisible Man, Mummy, Frankenstein and forthcoming Dracula.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

In order








41 wolfman








43 wolfman








house of Frankenstein








house of dracula








a/c wolfman








La Casa Dele Terror 1959








tv show route 66 1963


----------



## karvin (Jan 4, 2008)

Thank you for that breakdown Wolfman... VERY helpful. While I chose A/C..second choice would be house of Drac..


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

I have the PL Bowen wolfman and will build it in the not too distant future. It is a much better rendition then the classic Aurora but still lacking. There was a resin kit of the Abbot and Costello wolfman some years back in a very dynamic pose that looked excellent. Here is a picture of it from off the web. It would be amazing if they could do that in styrene but it may not even be possible.










Bob K.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

rkoenn said:


> I have the PL Bowen wolfman and will build it in the not too distant future. It is a much better rendition then the classic Aurora but still lacking. There was a resin kit of the Abbot and Costello wolfman some years back in a very dynamic pose that looked excellent. Here is a picture of it from off the web. It would be amazing if they could do that in styrene but it may not even be possible.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bob the guy that painted that wolfie up looks like he needs to take art class's again:jest:But on a serios note that buildup would be mine that you just posted and yes would love to see that done in styrene.But actually did two of them one was a gift to a friend of mine which you posted and here is the other.


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

wolfman66 said:


> Bob the guy that painted that wolfie up looks like he needs to take art class's again:jest:But on a serios note that buildup would be mine that you just posted and yes would love to see that done in styrene.But actually did two of them one was a gift to a friend of mine which you posted and here is the other.


I should have suspected, it was similar to the bust you posted just recently. By the way, did you ever say who made the bust? Was it from Jimmy Flintstone? I have a set of the famous Universal monster busts from Flintstone and did start the Wolfman quite some months back but got side tracked to other builds so he is still sitting on the bench. I also have the Mummy, Frankenstein, Dracula, Herman Munster, Grandpa Munster, and a couple of others. The Jimmy Flintstone busts are pretty good. I picked them up from a big box he brought to Wonderfest.

Bob K.


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

I'd like to see the Jeff Yeager "41" Wolf Man


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

oliver said:


> I'd like to see the Jeff Yeager "41" Wolf Man


Yagher did do a 41 wolfman 1/6 scale kit in resin.Here is a pick of mine next to the Janus Dracula.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

rkoenn said:


> I should have suspected, it was similar to the bust you posted just recently. By the way, did you ever say who made the bust? Was it from Jimmy Flintstone? I have a set of the famous Universal monster busts from Flintstone and did start the Wolfman quite some months back but got side tracked to other builds so he is still sitting on the bench. I also have the Mummy, Frankenstein, Dracula, Herman Munster, Grandpa Munster, and a couple of others. The Jimmy Flintstone busts are pretty good. I picked them up from a big box he brought to Wonderfest.
> 
> Bob K.


Bob the one with the red shirt was sculpted by Mike Hill for Forbiddenzone and the other with the green shirt was done by mike parks for geometric.


----------



## IanWilkinson (Apr 23, 2010)

I would love to see Mike Hill sculpt a 43 Wolfman in plastic.. i allways liked the Aurora box artwork cross Chaney/Reed type of Wolfman..


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

I voted for the 41 as well. I also like the House of Dracula version. Heck...any would be great in styreen!


----------



## Guest (Oct 16, 2010)

wolfman66 said:


> In order...


Wow! Well they don't call you "wolfman" for nothin'! Thanks for those shots. Having seen these, and just going by them, I think I'd vote for the '43 wolfie. But honestly, like others have said, anything well-done will earn my shekels. I've been wanting to tackle a wolfman for a long time. But I would like the scale to be at least as big as the current Moebius monster line, whatever that is, versus, say the Monsters of the Movies line.


----------



## MadCap Romanian (Oct 29, 2005)

'43 Wolfman seems a little better rounded out than '41 - but after that, they look pretty bad!


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

djnick66 said:


> THe PL kit was not "bad" but its far from the definitive Wolfman plastic kit. The wierd scale is the worst part. Too small to go with the traditional Aurora kits and bigger than the Monster Scenes stuff. The base was awkward and poorly thought out. While the Wolfman's face was pretty well done, the feet were horrible and much of the detailing on the whole kit is soft and indistinct. Some of the detail just stops or vanishes, like his collar. Kind of a half hearted effort...


I couldn't agree more. The facial likeness is, arguably, the best among the styrene kits produced to date, but the rest of the kit needs a complete overhaul--soft/missing detail (some of which is likely a result of ham-fisted casting/molding), horrid part fit, ill-conceived base.

Back to the topic, I voted yesterday for the _Abbott and Costello Meet Frankenstein_ version but, to be honest, I prefer the _House of Frankenstein_ version; his fur seems a bit longer/unkempt compared to the others.


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Lawrence Talbot holding the wolf's head cane.


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

That's the one I'm talking about!! The picture of yours is Awesome!!


----------

